# Intel i5 3570k Idle Temps



## Tipology (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys just a quick question. Are these good idle temps? Ive done a stress test and it never went above 65c but it always idles between 39-41c just wondering if this is normal pic from realtemp below


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you using stock cooler? Also, what are the ambient temps around your area?


----------



## Tipology (Jun 17, 2013)

Im using a Coolermaster Hyper 212+ and it gets to about 100 degrees outside but i always have a fan on aiming right to my pc...i also dont have case fans mounted on the sides i ordered a few. But other than that ive reapplied and reseated the thermal paste and heatsink and im getting the same temps


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 17, 2013)

Those temps are pretty decent. If you are handy with a razor blade you can cleave off a good 10c+ load temps by delidding, cleaning off the black rubber sealant and using some good TIM under the IHS.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 17, 2013)

temps are fine  my 3570K maxes out at 64C doing WCG and idles at 35C and I also have the same cooler.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks normal. Delidding is SOOOOOOOO easy! A shaving razor & 5 minutes is all you need, if you want even lower load temps of course


----------



## Tipology (Jun 17, 2013)

See im a little bit of..well a huge noob. I actually built this pc last week but i noticed ive been worried about the 3rd core. thats the one thats always running hotter than the other but cor 0 is idle at 36c is the 3rd core always hotter?


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2013)

Tipology said:


> See im a little bit of..well a huge noob. I actually built this pc last week but i noticed ive been worried about the 3rd core. thats the one thats always running hotter than the other but cor 0 is idle at 36c is the 3rd core always hotter?



Perfectly normal. The core temperatures are almost never even.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2013)

Why bother to delid when the temps are great as it is?


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Why bother to delid when the temps are great as it is?



Not necessary or warranted. Probably something that a self professed "noob" shouldn't even be thinking about.


----------



## Tipology (Jun 17, 2013)

Im not even thinking about doing all that lol mainly because i have no idea what it is but my temps are ready
Core 0: 37
Core 1: 36
Core 2: 41
Core 3: 42
so im not super worried anymore


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Why bother to delid when the temps are great as it is?



For the same reason your OC, because it can be done and in this case will lead to cooler running and longer lifespan, duh.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 17, 2013)

Ketxxx said:


> For the same reason your OC, because it can be done and in this case will lead to cooler running and longer lifespan, duh.



de-lidding isnt the end all and be all of cooling, some ppl prefer to keep their warranties intact.  I for one cant afford another 3570K so de-lidding isnt an option for me and my temps are within acceptable limits as well.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> de-lidding isnt the end all and be all of cooling, some ppl prefer to keep their warranties intact.  I for one cant afford another 3570K so de-lidding isnt an option for me and my temps are within acceptable limits as well.



I tend to agree... more for the aggressive overclocker (shhh... don't look at my sys specs, lol).  All things equal, delidding may get you another + 0.1 Ghz stable overclock but that's about it unless you go to extreme cooling.


----------

